# wiring for a welding receptacle



## Bird dog

What does the manufacturer's instructions say about the OCPD & ckt ampacity, since it had a factory supplied 50A plug?


----------



## mitch65

Try it with a 50A breaker, unless you are welding 12" beads on 1/2" plate, bet it will be fine, then you don't need to worry about the rest.


----------



## HackWork

This isn't a welder outlet, it's an RV outlet and you can only install it based on what the outlet says on the front of it so that RV people can connect to it. Or so I've been told...


----------



## Going_Commando

HackWork said:


> This isn't a welder outlet, it's an RV outlet and you can only install it based on what the outlet says on the front of it so that RV people can connect to it. Or so I've been told...


I'd wager that a welder comes with a 3 wire cord end, and he put in a NEMA 10-50 receptacle, not a 14-50, you sour puss.


----------



## sbrn33

HackWork said:


> This isn't a welder outlet, it's an RV outlet and you can only install it based on what the outlet says on the front of it so that RV people can connect to it. Or so I've been told...


Now you are figuring out this code thing. If it was hard wired he could do as he is now.


----------



## HackWork

Going_Commando said:


> I'd wager that a welder comes with a 3 wire cord end, and he put in a NEMA 10-50 receptacle, not a 14-50, you sour puss.


That doesn't matter, he can't put a larger breaker in.

What I said stands. If you are going to insult me with rude names, at least get it right.


----------



## Going_Commando

HackWork said:


> That doesn't matter, he can't put a larger breaker in.
> 
> What I said stands. If you are going to insult me with rude names, at least get it right.


----------



## HackWork

Going_Commando said:


>


Stop crapping the thread. You should apologize to McDaniel8402.


----------



## micromind

I don't think it matters what type of receptacle it is, Table 210.21(B)(3) allows only a 40 or 50 amp breaker to supply a 50 amp receptacle. 

Could be wrong though, it's been a long hard day.........


----------



## A Little Short

210.21(B) exception No. 2 allows a lower rated receptacle than the breaker but the OP's might be a little above a 50A receptacle. Probably have to use a L6-60R



> Exception No. 2: A receptacle installed exclusively for the
> use of a cord-and-plug-connected arc welder shall be permitted
> to have an ampere rating not less than the minimum
> branch-circuit conductor ampacity determined by 630.11(A)
> for arc welders.


----------



## ppsh

Hardwire or throw in a 100a pin and sleeve receptacle and cord cap. 100a Meltrics go pretty cheap on eBay (~150 for a matching set). 

Pretty certain 50a is the max for a 50a receptacle according to 210.21(B)(3)
However 630.32 may allow you to upsize to a 60a breaker?


----------



## McDaniel8402

Looking at the options, I'd hardwire it if it wasn't my own. Since it is my own, I'm not worried about it. I just kept wondering if I was overlooking something simple. I picked through article 630 on welders, and didn't find anything other than wire size and OCPD.

There just isn't a whole lot of call of receptacles that large in single phase.

Something else I thought of though. I could just as easily get a 3-wire 480V 100A plug and recep, and wire it 240. 

And to those who suggested using a 50A breaker on it. You're probably right. It would likely hold. I'm afraid I've got a little too much "Tim the Toolman Taylor!!" in me.


----------



## lightman

I run mine on #6 with a 50 amp breaker. I've grossly exceeded the duty cycle on my machine several times. No problems with the breaker tripping or the wire getting warm.


----------



## A Little Short

McDaniel8402 said:


> Looking at the options, I'd hardwire it if it wasn't my own. Since it is my own, I'm not worried about it. I just kept wondering if I was overlooking something simple. I picked through article 630 on welders, and didn't find anything other than wire size and OCPD.
> 
> There just isn't a whole lot of call of receptacles that large in single phase.
> 
> Something else I thought of though. I could just as easily get a 3-wire 480V 100A plug and recep, and wire it 240.
> 
> And to those who suggested using a 50A breaker on it. You're probably right. It would likely hold. I'm afraid I've got a little too much "Tim the Toolman Taylor!!" in me.


Did you not see post #11?


----------



## McDaniel8402

A Little Short said:


> Did you not see post #11?


I did miss that one! Thanks for pointing it out.

As that post mentioned though, the minimum size recep would be a 60A.

I will file this away in mind for future reference.


----------



## FaultCurrent

Welder receptacles per NEC

(B) Receptacles.
(1) Single Receptacle on an Individual Branch Circuit.
A single receptacle installed on an individual branch circuit
shall have an ampere rating not less than that of the branch
circuit.
Exception No.1: A receptacle installed in accordance
with 430. 8J (B).
Exception No.2: A receptacle installed exclusively for the
use of a cord-and-plug-connected arc welder shall be permitted
to have an ampere rating not less than the minimum
branch-circuit conductor ampacity determined by 630.11(A)
for arc welders.


----------

